
Facebook F8 Live - Facebook Platform Launch Details - jamiequint
http://mashable.com/2007/05/24/facebook-f8-live/
======
bitter
Don't get your hopes up about developing for facebook. The guy managing that
devision, Dave Morin, isn't one to return emails. Even though he proclaims to
be the guy in charge of the only stuff that matters at facebook (f8 &
platform) he doesn't act like it.

We got an Mutual NDA from facebook a few months ago, and they never signed
their end of it, and this Dave guy hasn't said a word since he failed to
return it on any of the multiple dates we agreed upon. Good managers don't let
stuff slide off the edge of the plate so unprofessionally on behalf of their
company.

Hopefully we have a one time experience, but we are supposedly friends with
Dave... or at least one of the 1000+ people he would have believe that.

------
andre
Test drive it here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=24516>

------
danw
The list of partners is interesting. Twitter? Scribd? There are a few other I
know of that arent on that list too

------
cata
I don't see any way of developing apps for Facebook... do you have to contact
them directly? or?

~~~
natrius
<http://developers.f8.facebook.com>

I'm not sure if everyone has access to that yet, or if it's just people who
were invited to the launch.

~~~
cata
thanks, they've updated the site and I found my way :)

------
geryy
just to add to this, its dave fetterman who runs the platform, and dave morin
works for him. also, i've heard from others how morin failed to deliver on
promises of getting dev. access

